# Visiting San Francisco?



## Polishprince

Where is the best place to pitch a tent in the city, sit on the dock of the bay, watch the tide roll away?   Any recommendations for the best Rice a Roni in town?

Little point in a city with such a mild climate to rent an expensive hotel room, especially as defecating on the streets isn't considered a breach of etiquette.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Not on a bet.  Not if someone else was paying for the trip.  Don't get me wrong, I used to go to San Fran on weekends.  It was beautiful and lots of places to visit and see, or just enjoy the ambience.  Yeah, not so much now.  Visit San Fran at your own risk.  And watch your step...


----------



## Oddball

Worked on a hotel near Fisherman's Wharf last spring....What a mess that city is.


----------



## skye

I was in SF when it was a nice place.

I would not go there   now if you paid me.

YUCK!


----------



## koshergrl

Polishprince said:


> Where is the best place to pitch a tent in the city, sit on the dock of the bay, watch the tide roll away?   Any recommendations for the best Rice a Roni in town?
> 
> Little point in a city with such a mild climate to rent an expensive hotel room, especially as defecating on the streets isn't considered a breach of etiquette.


ew. That's why I would have zero interest in pitching a tent.


----------



## Polishprince

gallantwarrior said:


> And watch your step...



I don't think anyone wants to wear their Gucci loafers outside in San Francisco nowadays.


----------



## MarathonMike

skye said:


> I was in SF when it was a nice place.
> 
> I would not go there   now if you paid me.
> 
> YUCK!


I visited SF with a Canadian friend many years ago when it wasn't a cess pool. I'm glad I got to see it before it was ruined by Democratic "leadership".


----------



## Hossfly

San Francisco? I can remember when it was an American city and people spoke English.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Polishprince said:


> Where is the best place to pitch a tent in the city, sit on the dock of the bay, watch the tide roll away?   Any recommendations for the best Rice a Roni in town?
> 
> Little point in a city with such a mild climate to rent an expensive hotel room, especially as defecating on the streets isn't considered a breach of etiquette.


Just about anywhere in San Fran is good for camping.


----------



## Polishprince

Weatherman2020 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the best place to pitch a tent in the city, sit on the dock of the bay, watch the tide roll away?   Any recommendations for the best Rice a Roni in town?
> 
> Little point in a city with such a mild climate to rent an expensive hotel room, especially as defecating on the streets isn't considered a breach of etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> Just about anywhere in San Fran is good for camping.
> 
> View attachment 251173
Click to expand...


The homo on his cell phone in your pic, w-man, seem oblivious.   He looks like he's wearing nice shoes, but is not paying attention to where he is stepping.  That I don't understand.


----------



## Polishprince

Polishprince said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the best place to pitch a tent in the city, sit on the dock of the bay, watch the tide roll away?   Any recommendations for the best Rice a Roni in town?
> 
> Little point in a city with such a mild climate to rent an expensive hotel room, especially as defecating on the streets isn't considered a breach of etiquette.
> 
> 
> 
> Just about anywhere in San Fran is good for camping.
> 
> View attachment 251173
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The homo on his cell phone in your pic, w-man, seem oblivious.   He looks like he's wearing nice shoes, but is not paying attention to where he is stepping.  That I don't understand.
Click to expand...



The crazy thing here is the Asian broad walking in back of the homosexual is wearing cheap tennis shoes and is keeping her eyes on the sidewalk, making sure she doesn't get a surprise where she steps.   It will be interesting to see the goofy expression on the fruit's face change when he makes a misstep.


----------



## Pilot1

Haven't been there in 15 years, and lived there for a while.  It was a nice city back then, but I saw the negatives mounting at that time.  I don't intend to go back.  Maybe they will gain some common sense, but I doubt the Utopians there can do that.


----------

